# Ruger's answer to the AR-15?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just thought this would be an interesting bit of info to pass along, not sure its worth any hype though.

http://ruger.com/SR556/specs.html

Any thoughts?
I think its cool that it is piston driven, but worth just a bit under $2k?????


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Any thoughts?
I think its cool that it is piston driven, but worth just a bit under $2k?????[/quote]

$2k is just the msrp. It will most likely be a few hundred less than that on the shelf, maybe less. Ruger has sure put out alot of new products the last couple of years. I hope it works out for them and i hope they can compete.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've gotta say it looks pretty cool. Thank heavens they used proper mags instead of the Mini-14 ones. The price is pretty high, but like burge said, it will likely be less once it hits stores. I would guess between $1600-$1800. I think the big selling point will be the piston. Honestly, this is the first I've heard about this gun so I have just as many questions as anyone else does. 

Well, with the extras it already has added on the price isn't all that unrealistic. I've looked at the gas piston conversions for the AR-15 and I've seen them anywhere from $250-$500, they may be even more now. I know the folding Troy BattleSights are usually around $250 for the set. Their rail covers are $35 for a pack of 3, and their quad rails are in the ballpark of $150-$300 depending which one they are using on this Ruger. It probably is one that is a special custom thing just for Ruger. The Pmags they show in the picture are the Maglevel ones, which are $18 a pop from Midway when they have them in stock. Regular Pmags can be had for $15 a piece. If my estimates are correct, that's about $700 on the low end and $1100 on the high end. So, take that and add that to the cost of your basic, run-of-the-mill AR-15 and it doesn't look so crazy after all. AR stuff adds up quicker than we might realize.

Hopefully they do well because I like Ruger a lot, and I would like to see them sell enough of these things to bring different configurations out. I'm not particularly in love with quad rails, but I would definitely be interested in picking up a more standard set up, or a varmint rig.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I find this to be an interesting move for Ruger. Not because it is a bad firearm, but more so the timing of it's release. Why now? It seems that rifles like this are going to be under intense scrutiny and I wonder if there will be another assault weapons ban. Or maybe I am being too pessimistic?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If you can't beat 'em - join 'em!

To answer Bax's question - Ruger doesn't have to do a lot of tooling up to get on the AR bandwagon because there are many companies they can outsource to for virtually all the parts. After all you know that Remington's AR isn't made in their Illion NY plant because they bought 2 AR manufacturers for fun. Ruger may do some of the upper/gas piston build stuff, or may have bought into it. They may have also done this with the gas piston technology R&D as well.
So they can make a bundle on the AR craze, maybe get some LE sales as well, and yet don't have a major tooling investment if the other shoe drops.
It will be interesting to read more about this Ruger move.

One nice thing - unlike '92 when old Bill Ruger & company caved in to the Klintonite AWB, the new Ruger management seems to have both a set of balls and actual market savvy.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

I like it. It's like buying an AR with all the custom ad-ons already installed. The gas system is sweet, and to top it of, it comes with three decent mags. *Now all they need to do is re-design the Mini 14/30 to accept AR/AK mags. *


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JTW said:


> *Now all they need to do is re-design the Mini 14/30 to accept AR/AK mags. *


That just makes too much sense!


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Impact Guns has it on their website for $1,500.00. I don't think that is unreasonable considering the complete package.
http://www.impactguns.com/store/736676059027.html

If a basic Colt or Bushmaster starts around $1,000.00, A factory built, gas piston operated AR15 with quad rails and high-end sights is worth $1,500.00.

I know you can build one cheaper, but this is competitive with anything you can buy ready to go... and it comes with 3 good mags.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Van Wagenens has the price there listed at $1454.84 at their gallery of guns site.

http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ded=&youth=&Offset_rec=0&num_rec=50&item_num=


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

JTW said:


> *Now all they need to do is re-design the Mini 14/30 to accept AR/AK mags. *


*+1,000,000* :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------

